# Jig Tipped with Maggot?



## RedJada

I'm hopping I can get a little input on this. When you tip a jig with a maggot, are you just putting one on? covering the hook? Or is it by personal preference?
Any feed back on this is appreciated. Thanks in advance

RedJada


----------



## HotChilly

I generally put 4-5 on initially and as they get old, i would throw two out and replace it with two new ones. The other 2-3 is there for presentation. The new 2 will be for smell. I am just cheap like that =). Any other comments would help me as well, I dont know if my method is the best way but i catch plenty of steelies using this.


----------



## fisherman4life42

The maggots are there merely for smell. I generally put 3-4 on and I replace them once they become soggy and and have the deflated look of a ball loosing air.


----------



## hammer40

fisherman4life42 said:


> The maggots are there merely for smell. I generally put 3-4 on and I replace them once they become soggy and and have the deflated look of a ball loosing air.


i do exactly the same


----------



## yonderfishin

Will waxworms work ok , or is there a better maggot ?


----------



## FISHIN216

I think the more maggots the better


----------



## steelheadBob

yonderfishin said:


> Will waxworms work ok , or is there a better maggot ?


Yes they will, but alot of times you have to double hook them so they dont fall off as easy. In the winter time when the water is almost at freezing point, two waxworms hooked through the head on a #10 circle hook works wonders when other baits dont!!!!!
Other baits to use on jigs is minnows, somedays thats all we get fish on is a black jig and minnows, also trout worms(fake & real), Ive caught alot of fish on jigs dipped in broken steel eggs using the juice for smell.
As in maggots, the clearer the water, the less i use(2-3) and darker water conditions i use 4-5 ect.ect.ect..... Two years ago I stopped using real maggots and switched to gulp maggots, they work just the same IMO and stay on longer and smell last longer.... 
Another bait to use is the small gulp mnnows...... Hope some of this helps!!!!!


----------



## HotChilly

Do you guys have any favorite colors? I generally use Pink and white Jigs. Im tying some for tomorrow's trip and that's all Im tying right now


----------



## RiverDoc

_two waxworms hooked through the head on a #10 circle hook works wonders when other baits dont!!!!!_


SteelheadBob: Do I understand that you are hooking through head only, rather than threading? What's the advantage of circle hooks vs. size 12 baitholder, or others? Thank you, RiverDoc


----------



## RedJada

Lots of good info here. I never was quite sure if i should using one or more. Now I think I have a pretty good idea. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Brian.Smith

Imo circle hooks hold a hook set better.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

...............................*2 maggots*

favorite -


----------



## fisherman4life42

HotChilly said:


> Do you guys have any favorite colors? I generally use Pink and white Jigs. Im tying some for tomorrow's trip and that's all Im tying right now


I tie my own jigs now. Its an easy hobby and i get to make up my own color patterns for different situations.

Im sure others will agree with me that black jig with orange head will work in damn near all conditions. It was the first color jig i used and it is what got me hooked on steelhead when i was little. 

Whenever im in a pinch and the bite is slow you will always see me reach for the old black and orange.


----------



## yonderfishin

Heres an article on it I found , its a good read. The story continues as you keep clicking "next" near the top. 

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/kentucky/2007/03/wasted-away-again-maggotville


----------



## fisherman4life42

this here is one of my best from last year.

and it helped me land the fish below. my pb


----------



## Ga. transplant

sweet.. what a hog!


----------



## steelheadBob

RiverDoc said:


> _two waxworms hooked through the head on a #10 circle hook works wonders when other baits dont!!!!!_
> 
> 
> SteelheadBob: Do I understand that you are hooking through head only, rather than threading? What's the advantage of circle hooks vs. size 12 baitholder, or others? Thank you, RiverDoc


I try to keep my baits as natural looking as I can... IMO, using a thick bait holder hook will tear up the waxie trying to apply it onto the hook.... As far as threading it on the hook like a worm, if you just hook it through the tuffer part of the head with a thinner hook like the blackbird, it will look more natural flowing through the currants..... 
And as the other member said, Ive found circle or octopus hooks have a better hookset then baitholder due to the way the mouth of the steelhead is..... Not saying baitholders wont work, ive used them, Ive just had better
hooksets with others......


----------



## bradymar45

I usually tip mine w/3 or 4. No science to it, 3 if im runnng low and so on...


----------



## creekcrawler

Don't forget. when the weather gets real cold, it helps to throw a few maggots in your mouth to warm them up before you put them on the hook.
They're a lot more active that way.


----------



## Brian.Smith

nope sorry not putting worms in mouth little buggers can freeze


----------



## creekcrawler

Sure, sure, but I've had days when "mouth-warmed" maggots out fished cold ones 10 to1 .


----------



## HotChilly

ok ill keep my hands warn and ill warm it up that way. I dont want to destroy the scent by eating it before the fish =).


----------



## creekcrawler

Heehee, I hope no one is taking me seriously this Friday.



Although, when is is real cold out, I will keep my maggots in an inside coat pocket. I've had them freeze stiff when ice fishing.


----------



## allegheny river kid

My go to jig for steel is generally a white marabou with some krystal flash. 2nd would be an all black jig then all brown, olive, and finally all pink. I have got away from using maggots to much anymore as its just another thing i gotta carry in the bag. I think at times they help and at others they really dont care. I personally would rather carry waxworms as they seem to produce fish a little better and are easier to use a couple on a hook if the fish are picky or to place one on a jig for a little smell. Just my 2cents....


----------



## RedJada

Well since this thread has gone off topic, I appreciate the all in input on how everyone tips their jig. I got some very good info from this thread. And I say thank you.
So, allegheny, I have seen that fish before???? Care to share?


----------



## yonderfishin

Yesterday I bought some preserved wax worms at basspro. They are soft and look pretty fresh for preserved bait. Since they are not supposed to have chemicals added Im hoping they make a good alternative in case I cant find any fresh ones.


----------



## Brian.Smith

I buy my waxies at a 500 count, so i have them for a while.


----------



## yonderfishin

Brian.Smith said:


> I buy my waxies at a 500 count, so i have them for a while.


I seem to have trouble keeping them alive , the fridge is never at the right temp or something.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

Imo 3 is the magic number!


----------



## spinningwheel

Steelhead Fever said:


> Imo 3 is the magic number!


Same here.


----------



## TPfisher

fisherman4life42 said:


> this here is one of my best from last year.
> 
> and it helped me land the fish below. my pb


that's a hog of a fish dude. I hope to get into one like that on my trip up next month.


----------



## fisherman4life42

TPfisher said:


> that's a hog of a fish dude. I hope to get into one like that on my trip up next month.


As show in the picture i was wearing hip wadders bc my chest wadders were being repaired so my fishing was limited. I didnt get to fish where I would of liked but o well. As you can see I was fishing slack water which I dont usually like too but as I was walking by I seen a few in there rolling so I did a bit of sight fishing and stayed to see what was roaming the waters. and I was glad I did. I set the hook and I dont think he knew he was hooked bc he didnt run much he came close to land and he went off like a rocket. And i was glad that I was fishing slack water bc he took me to the backing twice.


----------



## The Tuna

I've had good success with the gulp maggots myself, and not just fishing for steelhead but also rainbows, browns and palomino's in the Yough. I don't always use them on jigs, often just ordinary hooks. I read a very short article in STS a while back in which 2 fishermen equal in ability went fishing together fishing the same basic holes. One used the imitation gulp maggots the other used real maggots and they both fished hard.
Then the next day they traded baits, result was the guy using the gulp was getting 5-6 times the hookups as the guy with the real maggots. Believe it or disbelieve it if you want, it's what I read. The article indicated that all you needed was one gulp maggot at the bottom of the round section of your hook. I occasionally will use two. I've also tried the imitation wax worms as well and like them.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Not trying to be a d%^*, but what "they" tell you, is usually exactly what "you" want to hear. It is "their" marketing strategy and sales pitch to make sure they sell you their product and make lots of money. Don't get me wrong, the gulp stuff is proven to work and catch fish. So are unscented rubber worms, swimbaits and minnows. Its like Gulp minnows...there is NO way on God's green earth that ANY immitation minnow will outproduce a a real live fathead....I'd be willing to take that challenge with any of these folks, any day. These articles, advertisements and experiments are usually funded by the producers of the product being tested, therefore "they" are going to make sure the end results end in "their" favor. My .02


----------



## The Tuna

I've caught about 6 steelhead in my life on gulp maggots, a few on the imitation waxworms and a few on the imitation red worms. The only live bait catches I've had on steelies have been on minnows and a very few waxworms usually in the spring. I have no doubt that the imitation maggots are more effective. But I don't think any of the above are as effective as orange power bait in the fall. JMHO.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

IMHO, a total of 6 to 10 steeleis caught on Gulp is hardly enough to be a spokesman and claiming its better than the real thing. Trust me, I've tried it all...mainly for the convenience aspect of it...tried the maggots, waxies, minnies and the crawler on my harnesses for the eyes blah blah blah....I'd LOVE to be able to use the stuff to catch the multiple species of fish I fish for, including steelhead. It is cleaner, less fiddling with, easy to pack, etc etc etc....However, its NOT the same and NEVER will be. Otherwise, all these guys above would be using them!

I've field tested them all....extensively.


----------



## RedJada

RedJada said:


> I'm hopping I can get a little input on this. When you tip a jig with a maggot, are you just putting one on? covering the hook? Or is it by personal preference?
> Any feed back on this is appreciated. Thanks in advance
> 
> RedJada


 No need to argue over what works best or who uses what. That's not the point of this thread. I have learned a lot from this post. I'm sure other people wondering the same question have learned too. And found out what I wanted to know just by reading the posts here, I haven't received one PM or call on this topic. But I now have a better idea of how to "Tip my Jig"
As I said in another post in this forum, there are good people here willing to help. Just dont expect them to tell you where to fish.
So again, thanks to all that have contributed their honest input here. I appreciate it and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## jrsfish

Like the red head and black body,I load up on maggots,sorta like when I go to the buffet,more is better!


----------



## The Tuna

yonderfishin said:


> I seem to have trouble keeping them alive , the fridge is never at the right temp or something.


Maggots you keep in a fridge, waxies you keep at room temp or a cool dry place like your garage. That's why they're dying.


----------

